# LT 221 Genesta



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Does anyone have any info on this boat. She is recorded in the 1901 census and may be a smack built by Fellows of Yarmouth about 1885?
Thanks
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

GENESTA (995693), 62tons, 1st Class sailing trawler, ketch rigged, built Galmpton 1888. First registered owner Jeremiah Crews, 130 Denmark Road, Lowestoft & others. Registered at Lowestoft (LT221). 30.4.1892 registered owner Charles H. Crews, same address. Foundered in 1911 and Lowestoft registry closed on 20.10.1911; owner at end Charles H. Crews & others.
Gil.


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Thanks Gil.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------

